# 1966 Batman kit review



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Andy who is highly knowledgeable about the TV show wrote a review of the Moebius 1966 Batman kit.

"Okay all, I believe I am allowed to talk about this but I was asked not to share photos yet so I won't ... all I can say is that this is THE BEST Adam West likeness I have seen on any model sculpt ever. I will be buying several of these from Mobius!

They have done their research and I know they have contacted Chuck and asked for his comments and reference images which I applaud. If they can keep the details through the molding process I will be one happy bat camper. I hope this line does extremely well and they produce more of the side villians in the years to come!
... 
Sorry for the tease and once I can share the photo I will.

Andy"


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah, that sounds good!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Wish I could be at Comic Con to see both this kit and the Robot! All things come to he who waits....I have the patients of Job. :thumbsup:


----------



## COPP (Mar 25, 2013)

I have interacted with Andy AND Chuck on behalf of Moebius, and having met Jeff Yagher in person at Resintopia back in March, I was able to personally provide him with some materials and informed insights as well. Andy, Chuck and myself are ALL in agreement; Jeff's sculpt is THE best 3-D interpretation of the character by far! But this is based on photos of the sculpt, NOT a kit, and Andy was NOT reviewing ANYTHING, merely posting an opinion on what had been shared. Surprisingly enough, Andy and I exchanged a couple of emails this morning about sharing info on the forums and why letting Frank and Dave and Bob at Moebius make the call is the best way to go. At any rate, after San Diego, EVERYONE should be VERY excited! :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## General Ursus (May 28, 2000)

Tom is correct, I did not review anything except comment on a photo of the master sculpt that I have seen. I do not want to upset the cart and especially Frank. I will indeed buy several of these models as I have many of Mobius Models. They have been turning the styrene hobby on it's ears lately. 

Andy


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

I'm not too sure. In the leaked photos, the likeness seems a little off...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

^ I don't care who y'are, that's funny right there.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Zombie_61 said:


> ^ I don't care who y'are, that's funny right there.


+1
:lol::lol:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Saw it. It does capture West's physique. Need to see other angles of the face as the photo was a bit far away.

This and the other Batmans like Hot Toys are showing the movie mask which was also on the TV show I believe. The TV show mask had an curve by the cheeks on the black painted area in the first season, the movie mask doesn't.

BTW Hot Toys version won't be out until 2016!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Saw a photo of it on Facebook, it looks awesome. I hope the molds can hold the details in the face. Bring on the other figures!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

RSN said:


> Saw a photo of it on Facebook, it looks awesome. I hope the molds can hold the details in the face. Bring on the other figures!!! :thumbsup:


Did you notice that it also said 1/6 Captain Kirk as well. That would be awesome, although I dont know how they would have gotten a licence for Star Trek


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

jaws62666 said:


> Did you notice that it also said 1/6 Captain Kirk as well. That would be awesome, although I dont know how they would have gotten a licence for Star Trek


I just went back and saw it! Could be Chris Pine Capt. Kirk and Moebius has the rights to the new films. But I believe Round 2 has also announced a wall crawling TV Batman and Robin, so I wonder what is up with all that?!

The thing I love about the Batman kit most is the depth to the eyes behind the cowl. Very well done!


----------



## spinner44 (Aug 7, 2005)

jaws62666 said:


> Did you notice that it also said 1/6 Captain Kirk as well. That would be awesome, although I dont know how they would have gotten a licence for Star Trek



Yes! I saw the Kirk 1/6 scale card too!!!


----------



## COPP (Mar 25, 2013)

Have not seen the pics from San Diego, so I am limited to merely view a resin casting of Jeff's sculpt which arrived on my porch this afternoon. I'm going to stand by my earlier assertion that it is THE best rendering of the character in three dimensions that I have seen. :thumbsup: The casting I have is almost EXACTLY a match-in scale to the old Aurora Superman kit, but this is VERY likely to change when production begins. Another REALLY cool feature (again, subject to change) is the black portion of the cowl's faceplate is a SEPARATE piece, giving the eyes an appropriate sense of depth. But to REALLY get the big picture from the BEST possible perspective, I think we should wait until "Monsters in Motion" posts it on their site, then take WHATEVER they say as gospel. :freak:
Or at least grab that info and run with it to umpteen forums and PRESENT it as gospel (which works JUST as well on the 'net. :dude:
BTW, the Shatner Kirk was also sculpted by Yagher, is FULLY licensed by CBS and NOT in conflict with anything Round Two is doing. I don't have a copy yet, just some REALLY nice pics, so I'll be heading to MIM to see the full story myself on this one! :wave:
Tom


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

COPP said:


> Have not seen the pics from San Diego, so I am limited to merely view a resin casting of Jeff's sculpt which arrived on my porch this afternoon. I'm going to stand by my earlier assertion that it is THE best rendering of the character in three dimensions that I have seen. :thumbsup: The casting I have is almost EXACTLY a match-in scale to the old Aurora Superman kit, but this is VERY likely to change when production begins. Another REALLY cool feature (again, subject to change) is the black portion of the cowl's faceplate is a SEPARATE piece, giving the eyes an appropriate sense of depth. But to REALLY get the big picture from the BEST possible perspective, I think we should wait until "Monsters in Motion" posts it on their site, then take WHATEVER they say as gospel. :freak:
> Or at least grab that info and run with it to umpteen forums and PRESENT it as gospel (which works JUST as well on the 'net. :dude:
> BTW, the Shatner Kirk was also sculpted by Yagher, is FULLY licensed by CBS and NOT in conflict with anything Round Two is doing. I don't have a copy yet, just some REALLY nice pics, so I'll be heading to MIM to see the full story myself on this one! :wave:
> Tom


That is what I thought was going on with the eyes on the Batman kit. Great detail. Glad it is Shatner and not Pine. I like the new series, but the classic will always be more special.


----------



## spinner44 (Aug 7, 2005)

From what I've found on the internet, it's a high end 1/6 action figure from TOS


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah the Kirk figure is a doll... see more in the Comicon Robot thread.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

What scale is the batman model?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

JohnGuard said:


> What scale is the batman model?


1/10, if I remember correctly.


----------

